# 1. Java Zertifikat SCJP



## moloch (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo Forum,
ich möchte Java lernen und das SCJP Zertifikat ablegen. Das ganze soll möglichst effektiv ablaufen. Also schnell gehen. Hängt natürlich von mir ab.
Also mit Java selbst habe ich noch gar nicht programmiert. Bisher mit Delphi 5. 4 Jahre beruflich.

Meine Frage: Wie soll ich am besten vorgehen um schnellst möglich die Prüfung für das SCJP- Zertifikat erfolgreich abschliessen zu können?

Also erkundigt habe ich mich schon auf der Sun Seite direkt. Hatte auch mit einem Dozenten gesprochen. Dieser hatte mir den Kurs Sl 275 empfohlen. Dazu gab es noch einen Buchtip und Info das ich 4-8 Wochen mich selber vorbereiten müsse um dann das Zertifikat abschliessen zu können.

Was sagt Ihr dazu. Kennt jemand diesen Kurs von Sun? Wie war er? Was denkt ihr was der beste Weg ist dieses erste Zertifikat in Angriff zu nehmen?

grüsse


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Sep 2007)

moloch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Frage: Wie soll ich am besten vorgehen um schnellst möglich die Prüfung für das SCJP- Zertifikat erfolgreich abschliessen zu können?



Würde mal sagen, den Sparstrumpf zu erweitern.... :lol: 

Meiner Meinung ist diese sDiplom "das Geld nicht wert"...Nice to have...aber schlussendilch
zählt nur die erfahrung, was dieses Diplom nicht gibt. Mach ein Praktikum und lies zuerts
hefigst ein Buch für die Basics....Ist 10 mal mehr Wert...


----------



## ms (18. Sep 2007)

Seh ich so ähnlich.
Anstatt 2700.- EUR für 5 Tage auszugeben würde ich mich in das Thema einlesen, versuchen in einem Javaprojekt Erfahrung zu sammeln und gleichzeitig damit Geld verdienen. 

ms


----------



## moloch (18. Sep 2007)

hey,
ja ich hab da ein wichtiges detail vergessen.
also ich bin ja berufstätig. mein arbeitgeber ist darin interessiert mich zu unterstützen. für kleine firmen gibt es dann auch noch zuschüsse. und die praxis könnte ich dann auch in der firma anwenden.

also noch mal die gleiche frage an euch. was würdet ihr unter meinen gegebenen umständen raten?


----------



## ms (18. Sep 2007)

Ja wenns die Firma zahlt dann mach den Kurs.

ms


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja wenns die Firma zahlt dann mach den Kurs.



fully ACK

(in unserer Firma hat einer den Wisch...wobei der nicht programmiert....ironie)


----------



## sparrow (18. Sep 2007)

Oder frag  deinen Chef ob er dir nicht lieber 1000 Euro schenkt, dann hat er dich auch unterstützt.
Davon gehen 200 Euro in Bücher und 800 in den nächsten Urlaub


----------



## Guest (18. Sep 2007)

ok ich merke die meinungen sind unterschiedlich. gibs denn jemand der mit so einem kurs erfahrung gemacht hat?
ich meine ich dachte eigentlich das es wie mit allen dingen im leben ist die man anfängt zu lernen. das prinzip das man die ersten schups bekommt von jemanden der plan hat und dann selber weitermacht. ich möchte das zertifikat um etwas in der hand zu haben um einfach eine weiterbildung vorweisen zu können. in der praxis werde ich es dann auch in der firma anwenden. ich möchte einfach den besten weg zum bestehen der prüfung wissen. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich mir ein buch nehm und alles ist super. warum gibt man kindern nicht ein buch in die hand und sagt: so wenn du das kannst dann kannste die grundschule überspringen. ist mit sicherheit nicht das gleiche und ich weiss auch das man sich immer viel selbst beibringen muss und ich scheue mich auch nicht davor. möchte nur den effektivsten weg ausfindig machen.


----------



## Lennart (18. Sep 2007)

Wenn der Kurs nur fünf Tage dauert, wie oben steht, ist das extrem kurz.

Wichtiger ist die Frage: Willst Du in Java programmieren?
Wenn ja, ist der SCJP-Stoff ganz gutes Grundwissen.
Wenn nein, lass es.

Eine mögliche Vorbereitung ist:
Übungsfragen durcharbeiten, nötiges Knowho dazu in Deinem eigenen Tempo erarbeiten.
Es gibt Spezialliteratur (Englisch!!!) und jede Menge Online-Ressourcen (JavaRanch, ...).


----------



## NTB (18. Sep 2007)

Äh wozu willst Du das Zertifikat machen? 
Entweder willst Du es machen, um Java zu lernen:
Dann ist das Quatsch! Denn da werde teilweise so  kranke Sachen behandelt und abgefragt, die Dir in Alltagssituationen meist nicht begegnen. Bestimmt nett, vieles davon zu wissen, aber nicht die Grundlage, um Java zu lernen.
Um Java zu lernen bist Du mit Büchern und Praxis einfach besser bedient.

Oder Du willst es machen, um damit zu werben: (sei es nun Dich selbst bewerben und mehr Kohle einstreichen oder eben die Firma wirbt damit)
Dann ist das bestimmt nett und wenn es die Firma zahlt, mach es ruhig. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man dann aber vorher schon ein bißchen Erfahrung haben.


----------



## moloch (19. Sep 2007)

ok also ich möchte:
1. Java wirklich lernen für den Beruf
2. mich interessanter machen (durch Zertifikat) auf dem Arbeitsmarkt
3. Mehr Lohn 

Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen eurer Meinung nach?
Erst ein Buch nehmen dann so einen Kurs oder beides parallel?
Also ich hatte mit einer Dozenten gesprochen und sie meinte Kurs und buch danach alleine durcharbeiten.
Wenn Buch, habt ihr da tips?
Das hab ich gefunden
Das große SCJP-Trainingsbuch
Autor: 	Ina Brenner


----------



## Lennart (19. Sep 2007)

"Den" einzigen besten Weg gibt es nicht, weil es unterschiedliche Lerntypen gibt.



> Das ganze soll möglichst effektiv ablaufen. Also schnell gehen.


Das ist der falsche Lernansatz. Möchtest Du von einem Arzt behandelt werden, der sein
Zertifikat möglichst schnell (mit Schummeln usw.) erworben hat?

Grüße
Lennart


----------



## moloch (19. Sep 2007)

also darauf kann man jetzt viel interpretieren was ich geschrieben habe. 

ich möchte den effektivsten und schnellsten weg um das zertifikat erfolgreich abzuschliessen. da ist nicht von schummeln die rede sondern es können was in der Prüfung gefordert ist. Die Erfahrung bringt so ein Zertifikat nicht das ist mir klar. Jedoch ist das mein ziel. alles weitere wird sich ergeben. ich weiss nicht was so schwer ist an meiner frage-stellung.
klar gibt es verschiedene lerntypen. aber konkrete vorschläge mit buch kurs oder sonstigem gabs hier jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich. wenns nach euch geht einfach machen... ja klar kann auch gehen aber wie schon gesagt ich möchte das es effektiv ist. 

ich bin so ein lerntyp:
erstmal brauche ich theorien, vorschläge für ein bestimmtes vorgehen von leuten die ihre eigenen erfahrungen gemacht haben. dann schau ich mir das an und gucke ob es mir so ungefähr passt. dann fange ich an das vorgeschlagene anzuwenden und mach mir mein bild davon. meine eigene erfahrung führt dann meist dazu das ich den vorgegebenen rahmen für mich optimiere.

Ich suche jetzt einfach jemanden der z.b. auch so ein Zertifikat gemacht hat und der vielleicht in einer ähnlichen situation war. also noch kein java aber oop.. 
dann würde ich gerne wissen wie vorgegangen wurde, vielleicht auch ob jemand so einen kurs gemacht hat. 
entschuldigt aber bisher hat mir hier noch kein beitrag das gefühl gegeben das er von jemandem kommt der so ein zertifikat hat. Nicht falsch verstehen bitte. Ich weiss das man so ein Ding nicht braucht um gut in Java zu sein. Es geht mir aber um diesen Wisch erstmal


----------



## byte (19. Sep 2007)

Sieht wohl so aus als hat hier niemand so ein Zertifikat gemacht. Insofern kann Dir diese Fragen auch niemand so beantworten, wie Du das gerne hören würdest.

Wenn Du trotzdem einen Rat willst: Vergiss dieses Zertifikat einfach. Es erhöht die Chancen am Arbeitsmarkt nicht. Ich habe noch keine einzige Anzeige auf dem Stellenmarkt gelesen, wo ein "zertifizierter" Java-Entwickler gesucht wird.
Lern halt einfach Java! Klingt blöd, ist aber so.  Besorg Dir ein Buch und arbeite es durch. Du lernst die Sprache nicht, wenn Du einen Kurs besuchst, wo Dir jemand irgendwas erzählt. Du musst es selbst erarbeiten, Dir Deine eigenen Gedanken machen und (vor allem) aus Deinen eigenen Fehlern lernen. Nur so kommst Du wirklich weiter! Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht, wo Dein Problem ist!? Du beherrscht doch schon eine Programmiersprache. Insofern solltest Du es gewohnt sein, Dein Wissen immer wieder selbstständig zu erweitern. Nichts anderes ist doch das Erlernen einer neuen Sprache.

Unterstützung für die ersten Gehversuche in Form von Buchtipps oder welche Entwicklungsumgebung man braucht oder wie man Java richtig einrichtet, findest Du zu Hauf hier im Forum. Nur zu diesem Zertifikat kann hier halt (offensichtlich) niemand etwas sagen.


----------



## HLX (19. Sep 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du trotzdem einen Rat willst: Vergiss dieses Zertifikat einfach. Es erhöht die Chancen am Arbeitsmarkt nicht. Ich habe noch keine einzige Anzeige auf dem Stellenmarkt gelesen, wo ein "zertifizierter" Java-Entwickler gesucht wird.



Sehe ich genauso. Solche Zertifikate sind reine Geldmacherei.  :bloed:


----------



## NTB (19. Sep 2007)

moloch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht was so schwer ist an meiner frage-stellung.


Ich glaube, es ist zweierlei. Erstens weil dieses Zertifikat sehr umstritten ist und Du genausogut nach Windows vs Linux fragen könntest und zweitens liegt da der Hunde begraben:


			
				moloch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> entschuldigt aber bisher hat mir hier noch kein beitrag das gefühl gegeben das er von jemandem kommt der so ein zertifikat hat.



Damit hast Du den Nagel vermutlich auf den Kopf getroffen. Ich kenne einige, die überlegt haben, es zu machen. Ich kenne niemanden, der es hat  Hier im Beitrag hat glaube ich noch keiner explizit gesagt, dass er es hat.


----------



## Lennart (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo Moloch,

wenn Du noch ein wenig Geduld hast ... ich melde mich am späteren Abend noch.

Ich habe das Zertifikat gemacht, damals war aber noch Java 1.4 aktuell.

Interessanter Artikel aus dem Java-Magazin:
Zertifizierungen in der IT-Welt – Schwerpunkt Java und UML

Beste Grüße
Lennart


----------



## chilla (19. Sep 2007)

so, und ich werde im november das ding auch machen...

zahlt mein alter arbeitsgeber und mein neuer gibt mir dafür um einiges mehr gehalt...

ich hab das glück einen dozenten persönlich zu kennen, wobei ich aber mein augenmerk aufs das lernen mit buch und prüfungssimulation legen werde.

wobei man sagen muss, dass ich nun doch schon seit gut 18 Monaten  Java programmiere. das heißt ich kann mit den infos im buch viel anfangen weil ich nicht lang überlegen muss was da gemeint sein könnte.
wenn einem die basics fehlen würde ich doch einen speziellen vorbereitungskurs empfehlen. 
aber es ist klar, dass du dir mit der prüfung sicher leichter tun würdest wenn du schon etwas erfahrung mit java hättest.

der stoff der prüfung geht sehr tief und hat augenscheinlich selten etwas mit der realität zu tun. nichtsdestotrotz führt er einen entwickler immer wieder "überraschungen" vor augen, die man so nie bedacht hat.

warum einige leute bei solch einer konkreten fragestellung gegenfragen stellen müssen ist mir ein rätsel. 

eigentlich grauslich der thread....


----------



## moloch (19. Sep 2007)

hey chilla,
ok und was würdest du mir empfehlen als java-anfänger, also welches buch welcher kurs , online oder presenz-kurs und so weiter für einen guten einstieg?
und machst du den kurs über sun direkt oder wo? ich bin im raum berlin. hier gibt es halt von sun ein schulungszentrum.


----------



## moloch (19. Sep 2007)

hallo lennart,
den artikel habe ich auch schon gelesen. mir ist denke ich klar das es nicht eine wahrheit gibt in diesem zusammenhang. für mich steht es aber ausser frage das ich gerne etwas in der hand haben möchte. in delphi habe ich mich auch so vorangekämpft. jedoch sieht mein gehalt auch aus wie quereinsteiger. 
also würde mich schon sehr interessieren wie du das angegangen bist.


----------



## *Hendrik (19. Sep 2007)

Hier ist noch ein 2. Artikel aus dem Java-Magazin. 

Generell wäre ich auch daran interessiert solch ein Zertifikat abzulegen. Gerade als Einsteiger bzw. Umsteiger in den Java-Bereich ist der Nachweis eines solchen Zertifikates sicherlich nicht nachteilig. Mir wurde vor einiger Zeit bei Bewerbungsgesprächen nahegelegt, solch ein Zertifikat in Angriff zu nehmen. Aus Sicht des Arbeitgebers verständlich, insofern man nicht irgendwelche sonstigen Projekterfahrungen vorweisen kann.

Generell gibt es bei solchen Prüfungen meist zwei Herangehensweisen. 
Zum einen kann man sich konkret auf die Prüfung und ausschließlich auf die Prüfung vorbereiten - autoditaktisch mittels Büchern, Internet u.a. oder mit Hilfe eines Kurses (der recht teuer ist, in Deinem Fall aber weniger ausschlaggebend) sei jedem selbst überlassen. D.h. ich schaue mir an, welche Themenbereiche gefragt werden und lerne nur dies. Bei einem Multiple-Choice-Test ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Prüfung so zu bestehen, bestimmt gar nicht mal so schlecht, auch wenn man von den Zusammenhängen im Grunde wenig Ahnung hat.

Zum anderen kann man sich umfassend mit dem Thema also Java befassen und mal nach links und rechts schauen. D.h. erstmal ganz von vorne beginnen, z.B. Java-Insel lesen und so den Einstieg in die Sprache finden. Ein eigenes Projekt auf die Beine stellen oder versuchen an einem teilzunehmen. Und erst anschließend damit beginnen sich auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten.

Leider kenne ich weder die Inhalte der Prüfungen selbst (kann man natürlich nachlesen) noch die Inhalte der Kurse zur Prüfungsvorbereitung, ich stelle es mir aber äußerst schwierig vor, ohne ein gewisses Basiswissen aus solch einem Kurs, der nur 4 oder 5 Tage dauert, gut vorbereitet auf die Prüfung rauszugehen. Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass das, was dort vermittelt wird, wirklich nur zur Prüfungsvorbereitung gedacht ist und keinen Einstieg in die Sprache beinhaltet.

Somit halte ich es für sinnvoll zunächst zu vergleichen: Was ist mein Kenntnisstand, was wird in der Prüfung verlangt, was wird in dem Kurs geschult und ist es überhaupt möglich sich ohne Vorkenntnisse in Java auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten. Dies sollte man eigentlich schon aus den Inhalten der Prüfung bzw. einigen Testfragen - auf der JavaRanch gibts glaube ich welche - erkennen können. Wenn ich von den Fragen überhaupt keinen Plan habe oder die Syntax nicht verstehe, kann ich nur von ganz vorne beginnen.

Mein Weg wäre, sich zunächst mit Java grundsätzlich zu beschäftigen, etwas zu programmieren und tüfteln oder sich  z.B. mit den Fragen hier im Forum beschäftigen und erst anschließend den Weg zur Prüfungsvorbereitung zu gehen. (Diese beiden Dinge - Java lernen und Prüfungsvorbereitung - werden sich natürlich in gewissen Bereichen überschneiden.) Da Du den Kurs von Deinem Arbeitgeber gesponsert bekommst, würde ich mich zunächst ausreichend mit entsprechender Lektüre zur Prüfung beschäftigen und mich erst dann beim Kurs anmelden - so hast Du wenigstens die Chance alle Fragen, die beim Lesen der Lektüre offen geblieben sind, dem Dozenten zu stellen.

(Wenn Du es dann irgendwann mal hinter Dich gebracht hast, kannst Du ja mal berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.  )


----------



## Lennart (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Es wurde jetzt schon so ziemlich alles zum SCJP-Zertifikat gesagt, trotzdem liefere ich wie versprochen noch ein paar Anmerkungen.

Ich habe das SCJP-Zertifikat vor ein paar Jahren gemacht (damals Java 1.4). Genützt hat es mir noch nichts, da ich in der Zwischenzeit andere Dinge gemacht habe.

Konkurrieren sonst vergleichbare Kandidaten um eine Stelle, verschafft ein Zertifikat vermutlich einen Vorteil. Das Zertifikat gibt dem Entscheider ein gewisses Sicherheitsgefühl.

Ob das Diplom sein Geld wert ist, hängt auch davon ab, wieviel man dafür zahlt. Java-Kurse sind meist ziemlich teuer. Die Prüfungsgebühr ist mit $ 200,- jedoch deutlich billiger als die meisten Kurse.
Quelle für Preisangabe

Die Kritik "Praxisferne" trifft in gewisser Weise sicher zu.
Praxis: große Codemenge, komplexe Zusammenhänge
Prüfung: kleine, isolierte Programmfragmente

Aber auch der Praxiscode besteht aus kleinen Bausteinen, und die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung hilft, sich bei den kleinen Bausteinen auszukennen.

Gut habe ich gefunden, dass man gezwungen wird, gewisse Dinge genauer anzusehen.
z. B. unterschied ich früher nur zwischen "geht" und "geht nicht".
Bei der Prüfung musste man auch zwischen Compile Error und Runtime Exception unterscheiden können.

Gut finde ich, dass die Sun-Zertifikate kein Ablaufdatum haben.

Ich hatte einen mehrwöchigen Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs mit gutem Trainer bei einem großen österreichischen Seminar-Anbieter. Preis: für Privatpersonen vermutlich unbezahlbar. Musste nicht selbst zahlen. Mir persönlich lag es nicht besonders, da ich mich nicht lange genug auf den vorgetragenen Stoff konzentrieren konnte.

Empfehlung aus jetziger Sicht:
:arrow: Von der Überlegung Abstand nehmen, dass es möglichst schnell gehen muss
:arrow: Sich in IT-Englisch fit machen, wenn man es noch nicht ist. Englisch ist bei jeder Programmiersprache wichtig, wenn man "vorne dabei" sein will. Auch wenn die Prüfung jetzt auf Deutsch absolviert werden kann: die meisten Ressourcen1) inkl. Manuals sind auf Englisch. Wir hatten im Kurs auch ein englischsprachiges Buch. Kann bei Bedarf nachsehen, ob es eine aktuelle Ausgabe gibt.
:arrow: 6 bis 12 Monate Java lernen, programmieren, Erfahrungen sammeln; wenn man an seinem Arbeitsplatz die Gelegenheit hätte, sich ohne allzugroßen Zeit- und Erfolgsdruck einzuarbeiten, wäre das ideal.
:arrow: 2 Monate Zeit nehmen für konkrete Prüfungsvorbereitungen.
:arrow: Übungsbeispiele durcharbeiten. Mühsam, aber effektiv. Richtige Zeiteinteilung! Ist man fertig, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
:arrow:  Wenn man immer noch unsicher ist: kleinen Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs machen. Der Trainer muss aber wirklich fit sein.

Ev. könnten sich ein paar Leute aus diesem Forum zusammentun. Gemeinsam macht es sicher mehr Spaß.

1) Unter saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi gibt es für jede Zertifizierungsprüfung ein eigenes Unterforum.

HTH und gute Nacht!
Lennart


----------



## byte (20. Sep 2007)

Lennart hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :arrow: 2 Monate Zeit nehmen für konkrete Prüfungsvorbereitungen.



So lange habe ich nicht mal für ne Diplomprüfung an der Uni damals gelernt. :roll:


----------



## Lennart (20. Sep 2007)

Hetzen ist eine Zeitkrankheit. Aber wir wollen ja gesund bleiben.

Ich bin von davon ausgegangen, dass (z. B.) Moloch berufstätig ist, ev. auch soziale Pflichten hat. Nicht jeder ist ein einsamer Ewig-vor-dem-Bildschirm-Hocker.

Meine Meinung: Lernen und Zertifikate sollen nicht Selbstzweck sein.

Herzliche Grüße
Lennart


----------



## moloch (22. Sep 2007)

danke für diese ausführlichen kommentare. das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.
also im moment schwirrt mir im kopf folgendes vorgehen vor:

1. gute Lektüre für Javaeinsteiger finden (die sich auch lesen lässt) da wäre ein guter tip von euch hilfreich. 
2. auf arbeit aushandeln das man jeden tag 1,5 Std sich mit java beschäftigen darf was ausschliesslich lernen angeht und zusätzlich natürlich sich in Java-Aufgaben einbinden lassen wenn das dann möglich wird. 
3. online kurse??? kostet das was? oder gibt es schon was nütliches umsonst?

was haltet ihr davon?


----------

